# TAI contributes Arx Speakers for the $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We would like to thank *Jon Lane* and *The Audio Insider* for contributing their Arx Speakers to the $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway here at HTS.

The following Arx Speakers were donated:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/arx_a5.jpg[/img]
*Arx A5 Floorstanding Loudspeakers* ($749)
3" wideband planar-magnetic tweeter
Dedicated 135mm midrange with alloy phase plug and frame plus curvilinear cone and low distortion motor
Triple high-excursion SplitGap 135mm midwoofers with XBL2 technology
Precision electronic dividing network
Extended bass reflex acoustic alignment
Port plug (included) adds setup and use options
High power handling
Simulated black ash PVC finish
Includes black fabric grille
Detachable base included



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/arx_a2b.jpg[/img]*Arx A2b Center Speaker* ($209)
New for 2012! The Arx A2b now fits 20" wide enclosures.
3" wideband planar-magnetic tweeter
Dual high-excursion SplitGap 135mm midwoofers with XBL2 technology
Rotating tweeter allows vertical or horizontal use
Precision electronic dividing network
Bass reflex acoustic alignment
Port plug (included) adds setup and use options
High power handling
Simulated black ash PVC finish
Includes black fabric grille 




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/arx_a1b.jpg[/img]*Arx A1b Monitor Loudspeakers* ($299)
Improved for 2012 with better bass and more resolution
3" wideband planar-magnetic tweeter
High-excursion SplitGap 135mm midwoofer with XBL2 technology
Precision electronic dividing network
Convertible bass reflex acoustic alignment
Port plug (included) adds setup and use options
High power handling
Simulated black ash PVC finish
Includes black fabric grille 


To learn more about Arx Speakers, visit the *Arx page* at The Audio Insider.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank you Jon and The Audio Insider for this great speaker package. Like has been said who ever wins this is going to need to have an AED nearby to revive his/her heart after the announcement


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

A great giveaway just got better. Thanks John and all who have made this giveaway possible. HTS is the best.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks to The Audio Insider. I have been tempted to try a pair of the A1b for my bedroom and will likely do so as soon as we start the remodel for that room.


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks all. 

Let me add that we're working on adding new Arx content for the TAI site. We hope to have this installed by the weekend. We've also contracted three reviews and are considering a fourth.

One of the more challenging aspects to Arx has been overcoming the self-imposed limitations of furnishing a technologically important but inexpensive product in a plain brown wrapper against a tiny promotions budget and some rather crushing margins. Arx is therefore a guerilla-style effort to experiment in high value and sound quality without spending an extra dime on anything that doesn't relate to both.

In other words, you almost have to know what this stuff is to 'get it', even though with its pricing and with the lack of flashy cosmetics, Arx tends to be compared to the wave of cheap big brand product cropping up all over the place here in our Great Recession. 

At any rate, we'll have that new content in place ASAP and we'll continue to enjoy hearing user feedback, which I have to say has been the most consistent TAI has experienced yet. Lots of you are having fun with this stuff and among all of us enthusiasts that's always confirming.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks John, glad the Audio Insider was able to _get inside_ on this give away. Can't wait to give a review, uh...that's of course, if I am lucky enough to win!!! I tell you, this is the best give away I've seen, and it just keeps on getting better!


----------

